# Where do you buy your comics?



## GatodeCafe (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm assuming a lot of you have physical copies of the comics you know and love, so where do you purchase? Do you discretely order them online or, like I do, do you request them by name from the local comic monger? Cons can also be a great way to find new publishers/artists/writers, but they tend to be few and far between. It is pretty kickass to have your literature autographed by the hand that penned it, however. Don't bother replying if you pirate your shit, nobody cares.


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 11, 2013)

There's a comic shop down in town I browse occasionally, but if I'm looking for furry related stuff I usually just order online.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 11, 2013)

I get most of mine fromFurPlanet and SofaWolf.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 11, 2013)

Uhh, I don't order porn comics at all, but I do collect Adventure Time and Regular Show comics, which I pick up at a local place called Phat Collectibles.


----------

